# My latest towers



## mathman (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi all, been gone for a while. Here are some pics of my latest home build - I actually built these quite a while ago and just got around to finishing them. 

Seas Excel W18 and the Millennium tweeters. The crossover design was borrowed from the Thor kit; I kept baffle width the same as the Thor. Net volume is about 2.0 ft^3, tuned to about 30Hz which gives a very small (<1dB) bass shelf. The modeled F3 was 29Hz and efficiency should be about 89dB/1w.

The box is 3/4" MDF with 1 1/2" front and bottom, a couple of ladder braces, lined with asphalt damping and foam. Crossovers are Sonicaps, Goertz foil coils and Mills resistors. The finish is just black paint and a satin lacquer.

I'm pretty happy with them, and as importantly, so is the wife.


----------



## JLocke (Nov 9, 2008)

those are beautiful! How do they sound? i've always wanted to build the Thor kit.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice work, I'm also curious to see how they sound as the weather is bad and there's nothing better to take your mind off the cruddy weather than a DIY project.


----------



## mathman (Jun 15, 2005)

JLocke said:


> those are beautiful! How do they sound? i've always wanted to build the Thor kit.


Thanks! Descriptively, I would say that Seas Excels tend to be a little bit on the cold side of neutral. They have a different characteristic than, say, Scan-Speak. Check to see if you have any Joseph Audio dealers in your area, they use the Excel drivers in some of their speakers. They would give you a good flavor of how the Thors sound. Overall, I think these are some of the better speakers I’ve heard, and the only thing I find really lacking is the bottom half-octave. In a smaller room that wouldn’t be a problem. The Millennium tweets don't measure out that well, but they sound good to my ears - take that for what it's worth.

As for the Thors specifically, there is a good and extremely long thread here:
Clarity on Seas Thor Kit - diyAudio. 

The Cliff’s Notes: many people aren’t sure the Thor’s transmission line is large enough. There are some alternative designs presented in the thread, and they’re somewhat large (narrow but about two feet deep). The Thor’s designer (Joe D’Appolito) arbitrarily made the line shorter to keep the size down. So I used the crossover design, which looked good, and opted for a vented box to keep the size down a bit. Mine are about 49” x 12” x 9” externally.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

mathman,

*Very Nice !!*



mathman said:


> Seas Excel W18 and the Millennium tweeters.
> 
> The box is 3/4" MDF with 1 1/2" front and bottom, a couple of ladder braces, lined with asphalt damping and foam. Crossovers are Sonicaps, Goertz foil coils and Mills resistors. The finish is just black paint and a satin lacquer.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with them, and as importantly, so is the *wife.*


 That's the ticket !


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Very nice work. Congrats. I was considering the Orion but I would have to get someone ti build the boxes for me.


----------



## Zorasmiles (May 1, 2008)

You do very good work there! Towers look awesome.


----------

